# A new ESTP from Norway emerges



## Norway88ESTP (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi there every body! roud:
As a ESTP am not a strong writer but I’ll give it my best shot and not over kill it!

Me in a nut shell
I’m a ESTP from Norway, currently at the age of 21 and is currently searching for my dream job as a Travelling guide all over the world. I’ve bin reading and researching Brigg Mayers personality books now for over 2 years thanks to a very good friend and it has changed my sight of the world that I live in. 

Before i took a good look at myself i was a asshole ho didn’t have any insight at all. I didn’t know anything about myself and why I did the things that I did and was very confused about the world. It didn’t look like the world was at my side at all. I had a very high energy at school and didn’t do very good at anything. I was basically very good at sports, but thanks to may ESTJ father he took the pleasure of sport away from me. In the social life I went a bit "dark side" and closed myself from every one. I didn’t have any sides to take, I wasn’t a nerd, I found no pleasure in sport, I was not one of the popular kids. This is what made me a very free thinker and made me very alone in the child hood. All of this carried whit me to the age of 15. I moved away from my family and went to the city of "Hamar".

I went there to studied sale and Service, there was no people I knew there and I had a whole new chance to begin my life again. It went very well I got a girlfriend and did very good at the school in the main classes. Sadly the teachers weren’t very creative and optimistically so the second year I failed the class. But no worry at all, I go whit the flow! I found a school that was named Noroff in Kristiansand. It was 8 hours drive to it, so I had to move once more. 

I moved there whit my girl and started a great year! I was KING of Kristiansand, but again sadly I wasn’t as good whit people that I tot so I lost the girl (she was INFJ btw). I was very lost and very alone again. Until a friend of mine suggested that we shod move together. As a spontaneous man I sad "YES! Let’s GO!". So we moved together and had a blast of time. Though thanks to my spontaneousnes I fell into a bit of a bad habits containing drugs whit my friend. Still we maintained a very LARG respect for drugs, but we miss used it to the very end. My friend and I realized that this was getting over hand and we had to cool down on it. So we stopped using it and went over to yoga and meditation. All the tripping and stuff made us realize things that made us take much more care of are bodies. So we started training yoga and meditation. And we went out whit super good grades in 3D and animation.

At the last year I found myself realizing that 3D and animasjon isn’t a work that I can work whit, I got to much energy for doing that. So I started working in sales. I found a job for promoting "omega 3" I did the job very good and became sales chief of Kristiansand. I made 30.000kr (about 5000 dollars) after taxes a month and lived like a god. Sadly again disaster stroke me, after all the work I had ignored my body completely so my back went "by by" I ended up at the hospital thanks to that i passed out in the street. I realized that the job was just to much for my age and I gave it to my companion (she was happy). After this I had become a really big ASS hole again. everything went down and I was in panic...

After a really hard time of sadness my friend came back to me and brought whit him a gift. He told me that I shod look at it and read. All that I saw was paper and a lot of text, I thot to myself "Holly crapp he brought me a fucking book! I got god dam dyslexia for god sake!" But he knew that I who’d think that so he explained to me "This will explain everything that you have told me abute your childhood, sadness and loneliness in your hearth". At that time I got tears in my eyes and really understood that I had a real good friend in life that watch my back. I began to read the paper I had my eyes open for the very first time, whiteout the use of drugs. I began to understand why my father did as he did, my mother, my sister, myself! The whole thing explained to me different things that I always had wondered about. It showed me what I was doing wrong and what I was doing right. I began reading over the internet and buy books, me and my friends all began talking about it. We finally talked about things that matter, no more talk about the rain, cars, and games. We talked deeper about the things troubling us, things about are child hood. Secrets that we who’d keep usually secret from each other. This was a true gift to me and true it I have worked on my weaknesses, ego, self image and learn more about people than I ever had imaged.
Today I live very happy, I respect all people. I don’t use drugs, I eat weary healthy. Got lots of friends, have allot of school and different courses taken. And I work on my weaknesses that follows whit me true the personality like Feelings and intuition. Long term planning is still a hard part though.
My advice to all: stop and think about yourself and see if you like it or not. Then bring the world a big smile


This IS why I want to thank the Brigg Mayer’s (all so Jung) personality theory and my best friend Henrik a great ENFP! And thank you for reading about my life, hope you understood the most of it :laughing:

To the people wondering:
My mom is :ENFJ
My dad is : ESTJ
My brother : ISTJ
My Sister : ENTJ
My friend :ENFP


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Norway88ESTP and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Norway88ESTP. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome brother!


We now have 4 active ESTP's.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Heya. Welcome to PC. roud:*


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PC. I'd say more but I am not in the mood atm.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Friggin' sweet. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

It's nice to hear MBTI has helped you throughout the years. It seems like you're doing relatively well, now. :laughing:

Welcome.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Velkommen til PC! roud:


----------



## Norway88ESTP (Sep 14, 2009)

I thank you all for the warm welcome :laughing:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

God kveld :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Norway88ESTP (Sep 14, 2009)

God kveld ja! :laughing:


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Välkommen 

My "boss" is also probably ESTP (he think's he's ESTJ, but thats just not possible) and his life seems to have been similar to yours. I guess quickly going down one path and then suddenly realizing your mistake and pulling yourself together is somewhat typical for ESTPs. 

Also, it's been said that ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts, and I'm starting to wonder if ESTPs might be the most intuitive sensors...


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Welcome. 

(And a few more letters so I can post this thing...roud


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

Scruffy said:


> Welcome brother!
> 
> 
> We now have 4 active ESTP's.


What? Damn, I leave and now 3 take my place!?

I need to get on the ball here!


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Norway88ESTP said:


> Hi there every body! roud:
> As a ESTP am not a strong writer but I’ll give it my best shot and not over kill it!
> 
> Me in a nut shell
> ...



Greetings Norway88ESTP! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. My cousins are from Norway and oddly enough you look like one of them. Though he is not white but filipino, he has light skin. ahaha.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café! :happy:

I'm a little scared of ESTXs, but you sound alright. :wink:
Glad to hear things turned around for the better in your life!


----------



## Norway88ESTP (Sep 14, 2009)

Loke: A ESTJ that thinks hes a ESTP sounds frustrating :tongue:
Ben: Thank you :laughing:
Stellar Renagade: Dont leave! I need to talk to lots of ESTP`s! :wink:
Mad: Thank you thank you, and its the first time i`ve bhin compered whit a fillipino roud: (first thing for every thing i ques)
Azrael: Its a normal thing to be afraid of us, we might spontainusly bite you! But it wars my hearth that you think I sound all right, ille try my best to keep it that way :laughing:


----------



## stellar renegade (Jun 28, 2009)

Norway88ESTP said:


> Stellar Renagade: Dont leave! I need to talk to lots of ESTP`s! :wink:


Well so do I! So, okay!

We can have a huge ESTP party! I'll bring the kegs!


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

There's like 4-5 active ESTPs, we are going to need at least 4 kegs per person.


----------

